# Finishing before gluing?



## Anonymous (14 Jul 2004)

So, here you all are, wondered where everyone had gone after the other woodwork forums went quite - no one told me!

Anyway, built up plenty of questions to bore you all with, I'll start here...

I've heard people mention before that they prefer to do their finishing before gluing up, this does sound like a good idea as I'm sure it gets rid of the problem of not getting into the corners properly etc but I was wondering how people deal with the surfaces that end up with glue on them, particularly the likes of dovetails.

I assume these are just masked off? But what about glue splurge - does this not effect the finish that's been applied, particularly if using polyurethane or Extramite.

Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## Alf (14 Jul 2004)

Welcome to the forum, uniB. Glad you found us eventually.  



uniB":2pybx0y6 said:


> I assume these are just masked off? But what about glue splurge - does this not effect the finish that's been applied, particularly if using polyurethane or Extramite.


Someone, sorry I forget who, suggested using a candle to draw a wax line where the joints meet up, thus preserving the finish. Personally I've never felt the need to do that, but then I don't use Extramite or polyurethane.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Jul 2004)

Hi uniB,

Depends a bit on the finish but most finishes will shrug off glues if the finish is of a reasonable thickness and has filled the pores of the wood, (which may of course have been pre-sealed with a sanding sealer for example). 

As Alf says, a bit of wax will ensure that nothing sticks. I don't like using candles myself, they go on too unevenly and I much prefer using a paste wax like Liberon Black Bison. 

Don't forget to protect the bits you don't want finish on with a suitable masking tape (3M green lacquer proof tape is good). 

I much prefer to finish before gluing if possible. It makes all those inside corners so much easier to deal with and ensures you don't overlook glue splodges which can be difficult to clean up and spoil a finish if left in place.


----------



## johnelliott (14 Jul 2004)

PVA is fine for woodworking unless you are expecting something very unusual in the way of stress. 
One of the main problems with finishing after gluing is that where there has been squeeze out it can seal the surface and prevent the finish from soaking in. That area then looks paler than the rest of the work. I avoid this effect by applying a coat of Danish oil to the components before assembling, even if I'm not applying final finish at that stage
John


----------



## Anonymous (15 Jul 2004)

I took Chris and Alf's advice on putting on a layer of finish (in this case danish oil on cherry) before glueing up my last piece. Must say it worked a treat. I just used ordinary masking tape then used a very light coating with the oil on a cloth working way from the masking. The glue that did force out of the joins lifted straight off the finish leaving no marks or patched, and I then applied the rest of the finish coats over the top. Made life sooo much easier


----------



## Anonymous (15 Jul 2004)

Thank for the advise, I'll give it a go! 

I do generally use PVA and thinking about it, I only use other glues when veneering or working on stuff that goes outside, so that's not really going to effect finishing.


----------



## Dewy (21 Jul 2004)

As a result of an accident where I fell on a pine side table, I had made, a pair of legs pulled out of the tenons (I should have pinned them with dowels)
I got my son to put them back by using poly glue then pin the tenons with brads.
Naturally the glue foamed out but the excess was easy to remove with a sharp knife.
I had used danish oil followed by a wax for the finish and the glue stuck to the clean wood in the joints but not to the waxed finish.
This got me thinking of oiling or waxing before glueing in future projects.
You must be certain the finish does not go in the joints though or it wont stick.


----------



## Philly (22 Jul 2004)

Hi Uni,
As to dovetails-any glue will be cleaned off when you plane or sand the joint flush after it has set up. I never have a problem-mind you, I'm of the "little amount of glue not a lot" school of glue-ups!  
regards,
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Jul 2004)

Philly":1i57lg5f said:


> As to dovetails-any glue will be cleaned off when you plane or sand the joint flush after it has set up.



Unless of course the squeeze-out is on the inside corner!


----------



## Alf (22 Jul 2004)

waterhead37":3idz38y3 said:


> Philly":3idz38y3 said:
> 
> 
> > As to dovetails-any glue will be cleaned off when you plane or sand the joint flush after it has set up.
> ...


And isn't it always...? :roll:


----------

